# Mower Deck Update



## KTM1217 (Dec 16, 2010)

Well guys, here the finished product. Today, I was able to get the new pulleys on all the spindles, got the blades on, and got everything mounted onto the mower deck. Overall, I think it came out awesome! Im very happy with it! I mean its def not professional, but I plan on using this tractor so im not tryin to make a show tractor out of it lol But heres the finished product and a before picture too:


----------



## TractorLarry (Oct 2, 2006)

Has anyone ever beadblasted and powder coated their deck ? How did it come out? Cost?


----------

